# Intérêt des airpods ?



## mitche (19 Décembre 2016)

J'aimerais vraiment bien comprendre l'intérêt de ces écouteurs "airpods" En plus j'entends 200€ ? 
Bon j'en ai puisque j'ai acheté mon 7 mais ils sont dans la boite. Même pas essayé tjs emballés idem que les précédents écouteurs. Par contre j'aime les casques avec Bluetooth ou sans pour éviter la corvée de les charger ... j'ai bien envie d'aller voir le H9... il est beau alors que ces airpods ???.... mais je suis intéressée par les avis des autres quand même pour essayer de comprendre ???


----------



## okeeb (19 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Ayant dans mon entourage une personne de chez Apple, j'ai eu l'occasion de chausser ces écouteurs et de les utiliser quelques instants avec l'iPhone 7 de ladite personne.

Mon ressenti ? 

Disons que je n'ai toujours pas bien saisi en quoi ils pouvaient présenter [pour ma part] un quelconque intérêt...
D'abord, le tarif est exhorbitant, pour une qualité sonore certes agréable, mais à mon sens pas au point de le justifier. 
Ensuite vient le style, que je reconnais plutôt sympa, belle finition, comme d'habitude avec notre marque bien-aimée.
Puis, l'usage : étonnamment, la tenue est bonne ; Bon, il ne va pas falloir croire qu'il sera possible de faire une course en forêt sans en larguer un entre deux fougères comme le laissent supposer les vidéos qui fleurissent sur le net... Aucun problème pour la marche, un jogging léger, mais dès que le rythme et la brutalité des mouvements vont augmenter, ça va finir par déchausser.
La batterie ? Evidemment ça ne dure pas bien longtemps, mais c'est bien normal au vu de la taille des écouteurs, qui doivent de fait en embarquer une chacun. Alors, oui, on a la belle boîboîte chargeuse qui permet de s'affranchir de cela, mais au prix d'un énième bidule (indispensable, donc à ne pas perdre) à trimballer sur soi... 
Siri ? Ah oui, bonne idée ; Se tapoter l'oreille en pleine rue et causer tout seul, pas sûr que l'on soit prêt à cela... Moi pas en tout cas. On a déjà parfois l'air incongru en discutant avec son smartphone, alors sans rien...

Ma conclusion ? Elle est mitigée. Je trouve le produit non pas mauvais, loin de là car c'est une prouesse technologique, mais simplement inutile :

- c'est un wearable pas très wearable : on supprime le fil de manière coûteuse en rajoutant à l'objet un boîtier de recharge
- je doute que le mélomane apprécie de mettre si cher dans un produit aux performances audio et au confort inférieurs à ceux d'un casque dédié
- la forme est intrigante, cela pendouille et donne l'impression d'un casque passé entre les mains d'un enfant de deux ans qui en aurait arraché les câbles
- la durée de vie plutôt faiblarde : pas besoin de sortir de St Cyr pour se douter que les batteries embarquées ne tiendront pas plus de 300 cycles de charge, soit un maximum de 1500 heures d'écoutes (au pays des Bisounours bien sûr, en réalité ce sera moins), ce qui représente tout de même moins de 3 années d'usage quotidien pour quelqu'un écoutant 1 à 1.5 heures de musique par jour... Et au vu des tarifs pratiqués pour le remplacement de batteries usagées, pas sûr que l'opération soit rentable...

Je pense qu'on se trouve dans le performing industriel, la démonstration de force technologique, mais pas dans le cohérent : à quoi bon s'embarrasser d'un appareil coûtant plus cher, plus facile à perdre (ou à se faire voler), capable de supprimer 2 grammes de fil pour ajouter 40 grammes de boîtier de charge et n'apportant pas une qualité d'écoute supérieure à d'excellents écouteurs (avec ou sans-fil)...?


----------



## mitche (19 Décembre 2016)

Oui c'est bien ce que je pense. Donc un bon et beau beoplay a 500€ je suis partante ou autres objets magnifiques... je suis ibidules genre iphone je vais tester l'Amazon echo et hâte qu'Apple s'y mette avec un Siri capable de se taper la discute ... mais les airpods ... c'est une blague... ou bien effectivement pour la technologie qui servira un jour à autre chose


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2016)

Quitte à faire une démonstration technique, ils auraient dû intégrer une puce GPS et permettre d'activer "Localiser mes airpods". 

Tu ajoutes à ca un jeu pour iPhone "Airpods GO" et on pouvait au moins partir à la chasse aux écouteurs perdus où chaque airpod trouvé  et rapporté en AppleStore te permet de toucher 79$!!!


----------



## okeeb (19 Décembre 2016)

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2016)

Ce qui m'étonne quand même d'Apple, sur ce coup, c'est qu'en pleine période (je soude tout, je colle tout), ils n'aient même pas pensé à fournir l'adhésif permettant de se coller les airpod dans les oreilles...

A moins que les 2 pommes blanches autocollantes, qui seront probablement dans le paquet comme avec tout produit Apple, servent enfin à quelque chose en se les plaquant sur chaque oreille après avoir enfilé les écouteurs...


----------



## mitche (19 Décembre 2016)

Vous êtes très bons okeeb et remy [emoji108] je like mais j'ai pas trouvé le bouton sur l'appli [emoji23][emoji12][emoji111]️️[emoji106]


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2016)

Oh mais je n'ai rien fait moi.... 
C'est Apple qu'il faut "liker" sur ce coup! 
Ces sèche-cheveux miniatures c'est quand meme de leurs labos qu'ils sont sortis!


----------



## mitche (19 Décembre 2016)

Comme je le disais à ceux qui se disputent sur le sujet du jour moi j'ai trouvé la Nintendo nes mini à 59€ pas si facile et j'attends de voir la réaction de mon grand bb de 33 ans a Noël...


----------



## okeeb (19 Décembre 2016)

ehehehhe... au demeurant j'ai tenté de rester objectif, je respecte le produit et l'innovation. cependant je reste continuellement perplexe face à cette manie galopante de vouloir rendre tous nos objets "wearable", alors que nous ne disposons toujours pas d'une technologie permettant de les rendre réellement autonomes. c'est comme si le fait de ne plus avoir de fil était devenu une fin en soi, primant sur l'ensemble des autres caractéristiques... 
on abouti à un produit qui ne fait rien de mieux qu'un autre et qui en plus ajoute a une autonomie et une durée de vie dérisoires un coût démesuré...


----------



## mitche (19 Décembre 2016)

Oui ça m'agace un peu d'être obligée d'utiliser un adaptateur si je veux mettre un casque sur mon 7... un bon casque Bluetooth c'est pas mal mais être affranchi du problème de recharger sa batterie aussi...


----------



## okeeb (19 Décembre 2016)

surtout quand on voit la pléthore de casques de qualité qui allongent entre 8 à 11h d'autonomie...


----------



## jean512 (19 Décembre 2016)

Pour du sport je pense que les AirPods sont bons, quand t'as pas envi d'avoir un gros casque sur la tête surtout si tu transpire.
Et puis ils reprennent entièrement le design des écouteurs filaires apple du coup les gens n'auront pas peur d'être ridicules.


----------



## okeeb (19 Décembre 2016)

c'est justement là que cela m'inquiète un peu, pour le sport : la majorité de la clientèle Apple est plutôt active, dynamique, jeune (de corps et/ou d'esprit), beaucoup d'urbains, utilisateurs d'Apple Watch, bref, des gens qui bougent et qui se bougent. Pour celui ou celle qui ira soulever de la fonte ou courir quelques kilomètres sur un tapis roulant en salle, je pense que l'expérience utilisateur sera bonne voire excellente. Pour celui qui va entrer dans un métro bondé à l'heure de pointe, pas sûr que de se faire bousculer 3 fois de suite par un voisin soit un moment de plaisir, surtout quand il va falloir se mettre à 4 pattes pour partir à la recherche de l'écouteur disparu.
Je ne parle même pas de celui qui va tomber quand, à 25km/h, un cycliste va passer sur un nid de poule...

Mais je vois d'ici la force de frappe financière et marketing d'Apple qui, à grand renforts de campagne publicitaire avant-gardiste et détonnante, mettra dans quelques semaines sur le marché un accessoire novateur visant à sécuriser les EarPods et qui portera probablement nom évocateur tel que "EarLink", "PodLace" ou bien encore "iSafe", probablement vendu autour de 59.90€ (toutes taxes comprises bien-sûr), et transfigurant l'usage quotidien des EarPods en faisant de ceux-ci le nec- plus-ultra de la musique en mobilité...

D'ailleurs, j'ai mis la main sur des plans ultra-secrets, découverts dans une poubelle d'un laboratoire de pointe où sont développés la majorité des black projects, tenez, je vous mets dans la confidence, voilà à quoi ils vont ressembler :






Mais chuuutttt...


----------



## r e m y (19 Décembre 2016)

Je vois qu'on partage les mêmes sources....
On t'a parlé aussi de la version "iSafe Deluxe" qui, pour une securite totale, permet de relier l'extrémité de ce lacet à l'iPhone?


----------



## okeeb (19 Décembre 2016)

oui, du coup elle permet aussi d'économiser la batterie en utilisant un adaptateur qui se branche sur le Lightning de l'iPhone... Ca s'appelle le Safe-iNeck_ProtectionLightningPlug.


----------



## mitche (19 Décembre 2016)

Ahahah très bien vu [emoji33][emoji111]️️[emoji12]


----------



## mitche (19 Décembre 2016)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi personne ne se pose la question enfin sauf erreur, chez les "pros" les journalistes ? Bon j'ai pas vraiment cherché c'est pas un accessoire qui me semblait intéressant. Jusqu'à voir les gens confesser qu'ils l'attendent qu'ils font les Apple Store ??? Pour un nouvel iPhone pourquoi pas mais là ? C'est mystérieux ... ?


----------



## mitche (20 Décembre 2016)

Ah je viens de remarquer que les airpods sont différents de ceux fournis avec mon iphone 7 qui s'appellent EarPods selon l'Apple store. J'ai vu ça En lisant l'article sur le déballage essai. Je croyais que ceux du 7 étaient sans fil ... même pas regardé ! Mais comme je m'en fiche. Bon autant le savoir quand même ...


----------



## okeeb (20 Décembre 2016)

Les EarsPods correspondent à un casque classique, les AirPods sont sans fil.


----------



## mitche (20 Décembre 2016)

Oui je vois ! Ahahah ça me fait bien rire. J'ai commandé mon beoplay h6 a 279€ sur Thomann... et le h9 après ? On verra. Quels beaux objets et quel son ! Quand même Apple devrait éviter les bidules et chercher la qualité magnifique je trouve


----------



## pcnum (21 Décembre 2016)

L'intéret des Airpods :


----------



## okeeb (21 Décembre 2016)

pcnum a dit:


> L'intéret des Airpods :


tout est dit [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6]


----------



## mitche (21 Décembre 2016)

Ah oui [emoji106] c'est bien vu ! Ahahah... les gros malins [emoji24]


----------



## r e m y (21 Décembre 2016)

Va falloir vous y faire. 
Le nouveau credo d'Apple c'est "et maintenant, tout le monde sans fil!"

Pourtant je suis convaincu que c'est parti d'une incompréhension, un désigner des équipes de Johnny, ayant sans doute entendu cette interpellation lors d'une soirée arrosée, sans comprendre le sens exact de la phrase prononcée....


----------



## okeeb (21 Décembre 2016)

une enfilade financière...


----------



## mitche (21 Décembre 2016)

Je ne m'y connais pas bien mais je crois avoir compris que les casques Bluetooth ne donnent pas la qualité de son des filaires. Sans compter les problèmes de Bluetooth. Donc je suis plutôt agacée d'être obligée de mettre un adaptateur si je veux brancher un filaire. J'ai des bons casques Bluetooth mais finalement avec le filaire pas de problèmes de batteries. Donc j'aime bien les 2 et la prise jack. Je me demande si Samsung va copier sur le s8. Ça se dit. C'est un peu comme si on enlevait la prise casque d'un ampli ... en poussant


----------



## pcnum (21 Décembre 2016)

Seulement il y a pleins d'accessoires pour l'Airpods qui vont voir le jour
Comme celui ci : https://www.amazon.com/NEW-EARBUDi-...r&mnsid=summer&tag=imoreb-20&ascsubtag=summer

https://www.amazon.fr/AirPods-Spige...e=UTF8&qid=1482346784&sr=8-1&keywords=airpods

Si on compte deux ans, le temps que le Bluetooth 5 haut débit se mette en place partout. Je pense qu'on peut sauter le pas pour le sans fil maintenant.

Il est dommage que le Airpods ne soit pas plus isolant.

De plus je me demande si le volume est plus fort qu'avec les Airpods que je trouve faiblard car ils ont dans le rouge sur mon iphone 7+


----------



## tmrfromno (21 Décembre 2016)

Y'a des chances oui que Samsung se contente de l'audio via USB-C, surtout qu'Intel arrête pas d'en faire la promo


----------

